# Horizontal Flip Video



## JSmorada (Nov 27, 2021)

I see there's an option in the camera properties to flip the video vertically but none for flipping it horizontally. It seems to me this should be a no-brainer, since all the webcams I've used show the video as if you're looking into a mirror. In order for me to flip the video horizontally, I have to import it into another program just for that purpose, such as Edius. It shouldn't be all that difficult to implement, and I'm surprised it hasn't been.

Thanks for listening...
Jon


----------



## R1CH (Nov 27, 2021)

Assuming you're talking about the virtual camera, the mirror effect is only visible to you. Flipping it it would then look backwards for all the viewers.


----------



## JSmorada (Dec 5, 2021)

R1CH,

I'm not using the virtual camera, just the Logitech Brio. Also, I'm using OBS for recording, not streaming for this question.

Jon


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 5, 2021)

Right-click the source > Transform > Flip Horizontal.


----------



## AdamNeverwas (Dec 25, 2022)

Select it first (click on it), it needs to be with red selection marker around your input, then right click, transform -> flip horiz.


----------

